# PHILADELPHIA: The Second Largest City on America's East Coast



## ciracentered (Nov 29, 2005)

Philadweller, I used a lot of your photos because they were so good! I linked to your original postings under every picture of yours that I used. Thank you for taking such great photos.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Ok thanks..Those photos are old you should see the city now. 
I dug these old snaps up just for kicks by your truly.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Ciracentered, are the pictures you posted mostly by Philadweller? If so, this thread should probably be moved over to Urban Showcase for original photography!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"...Well, that's a nice surprise for me...I always thought that Boston was the second largest city in the USA east coast!"

Pegasus.

Boston is the 22 largest city in the US whereas Philadelphia is the 6th. Also, Baltimore is larger than Boston at #19 which makes Boston the 4th largest on the east coast.

I can't wait til this is finished.









Hello Pittsburgh (not to be confused with Philly as some of my last shots look more Pittsburgh than Philly).


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

PHILADWELLER...22?!!! Now I'm more than surprised! kkkkkkkkkkkkkk. I really don't have much information about the USA as I thought!


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I am still waiting for philadweller to answer my question of which building in the first shot was his house, b/c he didn't stat that originally.


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

With both Philly and Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania is one lucky state. Is it the letter P that makes it all so wonderful?


----------



## Cruces1 (Jan 7, 2005)

Great compilation there ciracentered and amazing photos Philadweller. Heres a couple newer ones with Comcast Center and Cira Centre.Per flickr.


----------



## kevinkagy (Sep 5, 2005)

Beautiful photos, really stunning!


----------



## bigdave26 (Jan 7, 2008)

> Boston is the 22 largest city in the US whereas Philadelphia is the 6th. Also, Baltimore is larger than Boston at #19 which makes Boston the 4th largest on the east coast.


Remember though, this is just city population. Boston is very small as far as land goes. If you count the metro area which is most important Boston is 4th in the Northeast behind New York, Philadelphia, and Washington.

Here are the metro rankings for the northeast:

New York-18.8 million
Philadelphia-5.8 million
Washington-5.3 million
Boston-4.5 million
Baltimore-2.7 million
Pittsburgh-2.4 million


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

That photo of Logan Circle could be anywhere in Europe. Perhaps Bucharest?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

That Logan Circle photo is stunning.. absolutely drool inducing....:drool:


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

My house was in front of the tubular kimmel center right before the church that is before the kimmel center. 320 Juniper between Pine and Spruce!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

TallerBetter Georgian, Federal, Colonial and Greek Revival make up much of older Philadelphia. Philadelphia in general has evidence of nearly every type of architecture on this continent.
Dublin and Philadelphia are known for their abundance of Georgian.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Who is the proud photographer responsible for the Logan Circle photo?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Logan Circle pic is fantastic! :cheers: 
Now Philly and Pittsburgh are not the same. Have a different skyline. And Pittsburgh is smaller than Philly i think...


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Yes Pittsburgh is smaller and in a much different geographic setting.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm forever asking this of people, but next time you go back home to Philly, if you happen to be inside any of the historic buildings.... please post pictures. I can't get enough of the historics! Colonial architecture is one of my favourite pastimes... Thanks!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Taller Baller, you got a deal. In the meantime feel free to browse (www.pbase.com/dolf)
my photos gallery. I haven't added to it in a few years as I have lost interest in taking digital photos.


----------



## Mariachi McMuffin (Mar 28, 2008)

this thread is gold.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"Oh...my partner is Hispanic (dark skinned)....this may sound like a silly question, but do you think we'd have difficulty, in that sense? Obviously, we don't have any issues here in Miami because this is an extremely diverse city."

I actually think Miami is more conservative than Philadelphia. You will not have any problems trust me. 

Demographics from Wikipedia
The racial makeup of the city was:

* 45.0% White
* 43.2% African American
* 4.4% Asian
* 4.7% from other races
* 2.2% Mixed Race
* 0.2% Native American
* 0.05% Pacific Islander

8.5% of the population were Hispanic or Latino of any race.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

philadweller said:


> "Oh...my partner is Hispanic (dark skinned)....this may sound like a silly question, but do you think we'd have difficulty, in that sense? Obviously, we don't have any issues here in Miami because this is an extremely diverse city."
> 
> I actually think Miami is more conservative than Philadelphia. You will not have any problems trust me.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your advice -- sounds like we'd have nothing to worry about, in that sense. We've just got to check the city out for ourselves. One thing is for sure; it'll be VERY different from Miami!


----------



## LAsam (Mar 12, 2007)

These photos are absolutely terrific. I've gotten to visit Philly a couple of times because both of my parents grew up there. Philly really gives you the highest highs (Society Hill, Logan Square, South St), and the lowest lows (slums, corruption). Overall though, I think the good outweighs the bad! I'd love to get back and do some more exploring... and get a good cheese steak


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"Philly really gives you the highest highs (Society Hill, Logan Square, South St), and the lowest lows" (slums, corruption). Overall though, I think the good outweighs the bad!"

...and everything in between. That's exactly why I love Philadelphia.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

some more from me


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Lovely Philly!


----------



## Onoudidnt (Feb 24, 2008)

dublin was indeed the second city of the british empire, but only until the early 1800s when the ripple effect of the closing of the irish parliament began to hit deep. the wealth and prosperity left and by 1900 we were the worst slum city in europe; just fyi


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Love those old townhouses.. very smart looking.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"Love those old townhouses.. very smart looking."

Toronto had quite a few especially South East along the water by Church St. Cabbagetown is different becuase of the period in which it was built. 
One big difference though in Toronto rowhomes is that the gables face the street.
We have some examples of that here. I'll add to this later. At work now.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes, we do have some of that style, but as you say most are more Victorian looking. Some very decorative ones are Second Empire.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Jan 6, 2005)

Philadelphia always reminded me of what would happen if New York and Chicago got together and had a love child.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I always thought if Manhattan and Brooklyn had a love child it would be Philly. Manhattan was founded in 1625 and Philadelphia in 1681, Chicago was born in 1837.


----------



## ciracentered (Nov 29, 2005)

Yes, I've always thought there was a little bit of Manhattan in Philadelphia and in Chicago -- but in completely seperate ways that don't overlap much.

Philadelphia and Brooklyn is a great comparison, though, I think.


----------



## palermodude (Aug 5, 2008)

Philly is awesome, and it has been awesome for a while.


----------



## ciracentered (Nov 29, 2005)

PHILLYSKYLINE.com has a lot of great recent pics for those interested, including a flyover from which these great shots are culled:


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow those aerials are fantastic.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia is very good :cheers:


----------



## kansas (Jan 15, 2005)

Lets keep adding on then, shall we.Heres a few of my favorites Ive come across flickr.Kudos to the phototakers.

I believe Philadlephia and NYC are the only 2 cities in the world within 100 miles of each other( with populations over 1 million +)


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Great finds kansas. Philadelphia is spectacular. 15 years ago the streets were much less lively. Love the shot of Fairmount in the winter. The architecture in Philadelphia is top notch.


----------



## ciracentered (Nov 29, 2005)

kansas said:


>



WOW! Great finds, kansas!


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Philadelphia is awesome. So underrated!


----------



## Nout (Aug 2, 2006)

An amazing collection pics of Philly. A nice of old and new scrapers in the cityscape there.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

The underrated thing is slowly going away thankfully.


----------



## Billpa (Feb 26, 2006)

Here's a couple of mine 

Waterfront living:









Society Hill area:









Condo:









Old City Garden:









The obligatory Comcast shot; from July of 07.









An alley off 2nd street near Headhouse Square.


----------



## ciracentered (Nov 29, 2005)

I dig the St. James shot, bill.


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Every time I think of Philadelphia I think of Springsteen


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Alot of great developments!!! :yes: Amazing city!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia is awesome


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"Every time I think of Philadelphia I think of Springsteen"

I understand why even though he is from NJ.


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for the pics, i like it.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Billpa said:


> An alley off 2nd street near Headhouse Square.


:cheers:


----------

